# Sharpen-able Peeler?



## HumbleHomeCook (Sep 21, 2021)

Any veg peelers out there that aren't a giant PITA to sharpen due to design?


----------



## rmrf (Sep 21, 2021)

Well, some vietnamese vegetable peeler (cai bao?) might be easier if you get one that come apart. However, it might not work for your peeling style due to their size.

Don't wave it around in front of the police though.


----------



## M1k3 (Sep 21, 2021)

Lansky Crock sticks?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Sep 21, 2021)

M1k3 said:


> Lansky Crock sticks?



Yeah, Sal shows how you can use a Sharpmaker rod and I've used sandpaper but it just always feel clunky and half-assed.


----------



## stringer (Sep 21, 2021)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Any veg peelers out there that aren't a giant PITA to sharpen due to design?



I am pretty happy with this Cutco peeler of all things. Probably 20 years old. Never sharpened. Maybe in another 20 years I'll pop the blade out and flip it over so I'll have a fresh bevel.


----------



## krx927 (Sep 22, 2021)

Didn't find on yet. All of mine have concave blades that cannot sit flat on the stones.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Sep 22, 2021)

krx927 said:


> Didn't find on yet. All of mine have concave blades that cannot sit flat on the stones.



I've used the corner of a stone and then some sandpaper to sorta deburr the backside under the "hood". Works okay but nothing great.


----------



## natto (Sep 22, 2021)

Famos


----------



## natto (Sep 22, 2021)

for asparagus

The thickness of cuts can be adjusted with some knives of this type. Some cooks need less than a minute to peel a pund. I don't know whether the contests in spring are made anymore.


----------



## Ochazuke (Sep 22, 2021)

Kawamuki = peeler. Very easy to sharpen!






Knives - Kawamuki - Knife Japan







 knifejapan.com


----------



## DitmasPork (Sep 22, 2021)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Any veg peelers out there that aren't a giant PITA to sharpen due to design?


Good question! I’ve been using the colorful Kuhn Rikon peelers—disposing them when unusably dull. They typically last me at least a few years.


----------



## Ochazuke (Sep 22, 2021)

As an even more off-the-wall solution: tawashi.
Scrub the peel, then eat the peel.


----------



## chefwp (Sep 22, 2021)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Any veg peelers out there that aren't a giant PITA to sharpen due to design?


I would be happy if you could just get replacement blades for the Kuhn Rikon style Swiss peelers, but as Stringer pointed out, I'm not sure if mine will ever go dull, not having any issues yet. I did pick up a fancy Stainless steel version from Korin a while back.


----------



## chefwp (Sep 22, 2021)

natto said:


> for asparagus


If google-translate can be trusted: "prevents unpleasant surprises at the table"   Hate those aspargus surprises!


----------



## DitmasPork (Sep 22, 2021)

Soooo many options out there! I like the Racheal Ray 'Toothbrush/Veg Peeler Combo.'


----------



## daveb (Sep 22, 2021)

Rosle "Y" peeler will change your world.

"$30 for a peeler - are you effin nuts???" Well, that's a given. And I have two of them.


----------



## btbyrd (Sep 22, 2021)

The stainless Kuhn Rikon is underrated.


----------



## tostadas (Sep 22, 2021)

Amazon.com: SUPER ZR Sugarcane Peeling Kinves Pineapple Peeling Knife Sugar Cane Peeler Knife Artifact Planing Knife -High Carbon Steel-Natural Non-slip Wooden Handle: Home & Kitchen


Online Shopping for Kitchen Utensils & Gadgets from a great selection at everyday low prices. Free 2-day Shipping with Amazon Prime.



www.amazon.com


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Oct 22, 2021)

tostadas said:


> Amazon.com: SUPER ZR Sugarcane Peeling Kinves Pineapple Peeling Knife Sugar Cane Peeler Knife Artifact Planing Knife -High Carbon Steel-Natural Non-slip Wooden Handle: Home & Kitchen
> 
> 
> Online Shopping for Kitchen Utensils & Gadgets from a great selection at everyday low prices. Free 2-day Shipping with Amazon Prime.
> ...



That's a major peeler. I've peeled thousands of pineapples. High asemm. say 80/20 grind Japanese gyuto works best.


----------



## btbyrd (Oct 26, 2021)

I started using a yo deba for pineapples after seeing Theory's video. Granted, I haven't peeled thousands of the things (or even tens) but it does a great job.


----------



## Rangen (Oct 26, 2021)

It's not just the peeler, you have to pay attention to technique. Like this guy:


----------



## abeinspace (Oct 28, 2021)

Personally I decided to go the other way for now. My local Korean markets have ceramic Y peelers. Seems like the perfect application for ceramic blades to me so far.


----------



## stringer (Oct 28, 2021)

abeinspace said:


> Personally I decided to go the other way for now. My local Korean markets have ceramic Y peelers. Seems like the perfect application for ceramic blades to me so far.



I had one I loved for a while. I think it was a Kyocera. I broke it eventually. But I enjoyed it while it lasted.


----------



## Midsummer (Oct 29, 2021)

stringer said:


> I had one I loved for a while. I think it was a Kyocera. I broke it eventually. But I enjoyed it while it lasted.


Same thing happened to me. I got about 4 yrs of home use.


----------



## Jovidah (Oct 29, 2021)

Not very sustainable... but my favorite is actually one that's really cheap, so I just... use them until they either go dull or I end up accidentally throwing one out together with the peels (not too proud to admit that already happened twice). What can I say; these are like three bucks to four bucks.  Actually prefer them over the noticably more expensive stuff I tried (like Oxo).

It's these ones. They show up under other brandnames as well (probably just rebranded version of this one).
REX — ZENA • First in Peelers
Zena Swiss Rex Dunschiller, € 3,50


----------



## abeinspace (Oct 29, 2021)

More in the, "helping in the way I was asked" vein, I've seen these in a lot of Chinese grocery stores here in the US: Alibaba Manufacturer Directory They appear to be designed to be sharpenable, as they have much, much thicker steel. You won't be able to do it on a whetstone or anything, but I'd imagine with some sandpaper, or the right files it would be about as much of a pain as a serrated knife. So, doable.


----------

